# Lohnt sich G-Sync Monitor mit AMD Graka?



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir folgenden Monitor kaufen:
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ausschlaggebend dafür war die WQHD Auflösung, die geringe Reaktionszeit und die 144Hz ^^

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Habe mir einen neuen PC bestellt mit folgender Graka:
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-09-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der zu bestellende Monitor unterstützt G-Sync und das können ja nur nvidia Grakas
Bringt das trotzdem was bei AMD Grafikkarten, oder vllt. wenn dann das "freesync" rauskommt?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

G-Sync ist Nvidia only -- du muss auf Free Sync warten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Der Monitor kann G-Sync nur nutzen wenn eine Nvidia Grafikkarte eingebaut ist, alles andere ist nicht möglich.
Wenn du Freesync haben willst, musst du sicher noch (mindestens) ein halbes Jahr warten (wenn nicht noch länger), und dann benötigst du auch einen neuen Monitor.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Aber es lohnt sich trotzdem ihn zu kaufen, auch wenn man ne AMD Graka hat, oder? XD


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

wenn du vor hast auf ne nvdiea umzusteigen ja, weil ansonsten zahlste mehr für ne technik aus der du keinen nutzen ziehst^^


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Aber es gibt keinen anderen Monitor, der WQHD, 144HZ und ne 1ms Reaktionszeit gleichzeitig hat xD
Und so schnell werd ich keine neue Graka kaufen...der neue PC is noch net ma angekommen...gestern bestellt XD


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

an deiner stelle würde ich warten...
wollte eig genau den bildschirm nehmen, doch der war mir zu teuer, deswegen hab ich nun die 24zoll variante ohne gsync mit 144hz... und whhd kannste übern treiber eig selbst machn 
also ich zock auf nem hd bildschirm in 4k ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Man muss aber fairerweise dazu sagen, das G-Sync keine kostenfreie Sache ist, G-Sync benötigt spezielle Hardware die darin verbaut ist die einfach was kostet, daher wenn du G-Sync nicht nutzen kannst oder willst ist der aufpreis denn du dafür zahlst wo anders hineingesteckt besser investiert.
PS:
Ich persönlich kaufe mir diesen Monitor sofort wenn er erscheint, er ist Ideal für mich, und will G-Sync unbedingt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Boah du brauchst echt 1ms Reaktionszeit und 144Hz  denkst du damit ist man besser als ich mit 60Hz und 5ms ? 

Warte doch bis FreeSync da ist viell. kommen da neue Modelle.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Na toll, jetzt haben mir alle ne AMD Graka empfohlen und jetzt zahlst sich's aus 
Und ja Specnaz, ich brauch das ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

also du kannst damit rechnen wnen du den monmitor ohne gysnc kaufen würdest sparst du 200-250€
gab ja auf alternate schon ein asus monitor mit gsync, und ich meine da kostete der ohne gsync 200-250 weniger... und mir wärs ned wert für ne technik die ich ned nutzen könnte^^

aber ich hab ja auch ned son amd mist xD ich könnt damit was anfangen 

Edit: hättest du gesag6t das du so einen monitor dir kaufen willst, hätte dir keiner ne amd empfohlen, so als tipp


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Boah du brauchst echt 1ms Reaktionszeit und 144Hz  denkst du damit ist man besser als ich mit 60Hz und 5ms ?
> 
> Warte doch bis FreeSync da ist viell. kommen da neue Modelle.


PCGHX DUDE


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Jaja, jetzt sagt man AMD Mist, aber wo ich bei der Graka nachgefragt hab, haben mir alle die AMD Grakas empfohlen :/


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Und hast du wegen G Sync gefragt ? Nein. Warte doch auf Free Sync.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich brauch aba n Monitor xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Dann nimm ein billigeres, nutze es bis Free Sync, verkaufen ihm, kaufe dir eins mit Free Sync


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Noxxphox
Die Preisspanne die du nennst, ist von einem Modell das nie wirklich in Massenproduktion gegangen ist, das Modell mit G-Sync war nur selten zu haben und sofort ausverkauft als es verfügbar war.
Das Teil zum nachkaufen, also selbst nachrüsten ist auch nicht wirklich in Massenproduktion gegangen.
Der Preis ist also nicht vergleichbar mit den Monitoren die jetzt erscheinen die jetzt in Massen erscheinen.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

nimm einen ohne wqhd...
nimm den wo ich hab der hat nur hd, kein gsync sonst gleich
und nur 24zoll


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Jetzt war ich mir so sicher, dass ch den Bildschirm nehm xD


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Wieso schickt du die Grafikkarte nicht wieder zurück, und nimmst dir ein Nvidia äquivalent,  wenn du den Monitor unbedingt haben willst ?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

kannst du, aber es ist eig unnötig, weil du das ding nicht ganz ausnutzen kannst


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, und welche Graka?....ca, 500€

Die hier wäre zwar gut, die meisten schreiben aber, dass sie sich net so lohnt(die 6GB RAM), wegen der niedrigen Taktfrequenz


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

wie willste jetzt die graka austauschen weil du unbedingt diesen monitor willst?


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Naja, Nvidia zeigt immer mehr Vorteile xD


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

naja ne gtx 780...
ne ti liegt denk ich über 500€

http://www.alternate.de/html/listin..._3=&filter_2=NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+780&filter_1=
da kannste die 780er dir anschauen
hätte ja ne inno 3d empfohlen... leise, kühl, schnell.. aber hab darunter keine gefunden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Bis 500 ist eine GTX780 (ab 389) drin, wenn du noch einige Euros auftreiben kannst, sogar eine GTX780 Ti (ab 539).


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Naja, n paar Euro hin oder her is grad egal xD
Aber welche 780Ti ?

Die von inno3d ?...aba haben eben alle nur 3GB Speicher, is doch für die zukünftigen Spiele, und v.a. Für WQHD des neuen Monitors n bissl wenig, oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

würde ne evga empfehlen, habe mit denen gute erfahrungen gemacht oc sowie lautstärke...
aber bei den aktuellen 700er kann ich nicht so mitreden, mit den hatte ich kaum was zu tun


----------



## the.hai (21. Juli 2014)

welche einzelne gtx780 oder ti soll es denn schaffen diesen monitor ausreichend zu befeuern?

wenn du wirklich was von deinen 144hz,whqd und allem haben willst, dann wirst du schön auf grafikdetails verzichten dürfen


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Soll heißen? ^^


----------



## Erok (21. Juli 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> welche einzelne gtx780 oder ti soll es denn schaffen diesen monitor ausreichend zu befeuern?
> 
> wenn du wirklich was von deinen 144hz,whqd und allem haben willst, dann wirst du schön auf grafikdetails verzichten dürfen


 

Oder 3 Titan Blacks mit Bios-Flash und Wasserkühlung einbauen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Da wird aber von Grafisch aufwendigen Spielen geredet, nicht jedes Spiel ist eine Grafikdemo ala Crysis3.


----------



## Tischi89 (21. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Soll heißen? ^^


 
welche spiele hast du denn vor zu zocken

schonmal über nen sli/crossfire setup nachgedacht?


----------



## Shizuki (21. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6631071 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss aber fairerweise dazu sagen, das G-Sync keine kostenfreie Sache ist, G-Sync benötigt spezielle Hardware die darin verbaut ist die einfach was kostet, daher wenn du G-Sync nicht nutzen kannst oder willst ist der aufpreis denn du dafür zahlst wo anders hineingesteckt besser investiert.
> PS:
> Ich persönlich kaufe mir diesen Monitor sofort wenn er erscheint, er ist Ideal für mich, und will G-Sync unbedingt


 

Da bist du nicht der Einzige. Mit ner NVidia Karte ist das das Top Modell! 

Und außerdem: Auch bei "nur" 60 FPS sind 144Hz ein großer Vorteil.  Das merkste auch bei niedrigeren FPS schon. Verstehe diese Diskussion immer nicht. :X


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juli 2014)

Jetzt mal zum Mitmeißeln:

Bist du scharf auf 1ms und 144Hz ODER auf G-Sync?
Wenn du G-Sync nicht brauchst (Die Welt hat es bis vor wenigen Monaten auch nicht gebraucht, weils noch keiner erfunden hatte ), dann bleib bei deiner jetzigen Karte und kauf dir einen Monitor ohne G-Sync und spar dir bares Geld.

Willst du aber unbedingt G-Sync nutzen, dann hol dir eine GraKa von nVidia. 
Da du anscheinend nicht auf Free-Sync warten kannst, bzw willst, musst du es so machen.

Übrigens, Free-Sync ist das gleiche in "rot", nur dass es weniger kostet, da keine kostenintensiven Zusatzschaltkreise verbaut werden müssen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Übrigens, Free-Sync ist das gleiche in "rot", nur dass es weniger kostet, da keine kostenintensiven Zusatzschaltkreise verbaut werden müssen.


 Man muss fairerweise aber dazu sagen, das niemand weiß ob es genauso gut wie das Grüne Gegenstück ist.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Es geht jetzt eigentlich um den Monitor...
Will auf jedenfall einen mit 144Hz, 1-2ms und WQHD und da gibts eben nur den Asus...und mit ner AMD Graka kauf ich mir das GSync umsonst


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> ...und mit ner AMD Graka kauf ich mir das GSync umsonst


 LOL guter Witz


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn du so eine riesen Auflösungen willst, spar dir G-Sync und kauf dir vom Ersparnis einen 2.ten Monitor und schalt Eyefinity an 

EDIT: Ich selbst habe mir 2 Asus VG248QE geholt, die wohl 3D unterstützen, nur mit einer nVidia-Karte, aber hab selbst eine AMD-Karte, weil ich das Feature einfach nicht brauche 
*
*


----------



## Tischi89 (21. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Es geht jetzt eigentlich um den Monitor...
> Will auf jedenfall einen mit 144Hz, 1-2ms und WQHD und da gibts eben nur den Asus...und mit ner AMD Graka kauf ich mir das GSync umsonst


 
dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als diesen monitor zu kaufen 

an deiner stelle jedoch würde ich noch ein wenig warten, entweder bis evtl ein monitor mit deinen favorisierten eigenschaften erscheint (ohne GSynch) oder bis die neuen geforce karten auf den markt kommen..


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Jowie lange muss man da noch ungefähr warten?^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Auf G-Sync zu verzichten ist milde gesagt Dumm, dieses Feature verändert das Spielgefühl ungemein, von ganz niedrigen FPS bis hin zu hohen FPS, und nur darauf zu verzichten weil man zu faul ist die Grafikkarte zurück zu schicken ist nicht gerade klug.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber welche neue Graka?!!
Kann anrüchig 600€ kosten...aba solte ca. So gut sein wie die, die ich bestellt hab xD
-> https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290x-tri-x-oc-11226-09-40g-a1107110.html


----------



## Tischi89 (21. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Jowie lange muss man da noch ungefähr warten?^^



ich schätze locker noch bis mitte/ende oktober...aber es gibt noch keinen offziellen termin für das release, nur gerüchte



Hero0 schrieb:


> Ja, aber welche neue Graka?!!
> Kann anrüchig 600€ kosten...aba solte ca. So gut sein wie die, die ich bestellt hab xD
> -> https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290x-tri-x-oc-11226-09-40g-a1107110.html


 
ne 780Ti sollte es denn meiner meinung nach schon sein...passt auch ins gesetzte budget von 600 euro
hier mal ne auswahl:
GTX 780 Ti -> GeForce GTX für Gaming -> Grafikkarten (VGA)

die von inno3d oder msi sind doch ganz nett


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Ne GTX780 reicht auch aus, mit Ti muss nicht sein, wie gesagt nicht jedes Spiel ist eine Grafikdemo.


----------



## Tischi89 (21. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6631352 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne GTX780 reicht auch aus, mit Ti muss nicht sein, wie gesagt nicht jedes Spiel ist eine Grafikdemo.


 
naja sie sollte doch genausogut wie seine bestellte vapor-x sein..


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Die 3GB Speicher machen mich eben immer stutzig..die Graka sollte ca. 4-5 Jahre halten xD


----------



## Tischi89 (21. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Die 3GB Speicher machen mich eben immer stutzig..die Graka sollte ca. 4-5 Jahre halten xD


 
deswegen ja vllt doch ein wenig warten 
die neuen werden definitiv mehr vram haben


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Da kann ich net warten...PC schon bestellt xD


----------



## Shizuki (21. Juli 2014)

Also ´3GB reichen auf ALLE Fälle für WQHD, solange du keine 100+ Mods in Skyrim reinhasut. Es wird auch die nächsten Jahre reichen bzw. sollte es. Aber niemand weiß was die Zukunft bringt. Wie gesagt im, NORMALfall reicht das noch ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, und nochmals..welche GTX 780Ti ist DIE BESTE ? 
Und ich hoffe die 3GB reichen xD


----------



## PopoX (21. Juli 2014)

Wieso nimmst du nicht den da:
BenQ XL2720Z, 27" (9H.LA4LB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat die von dir gewünschten 144Hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, ist 27 Zoll groß und hat "nur" Full HD Auflösung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

Tja lesen sollte man schon bevor man Antwortet, wenigstens den Anfangsbeitrag 


Hero0 schrieb:


> Ausschlaggebend dafür war die WQHD Auflösung


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, Full HD...das ist das Problem...der war bei der geringeren Auswahl dabei xD


----------



## the.hai (21. Juli 2014)

PopoX schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht den da:
> BenQ XL2720Z, 27" (9H.LA4LB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hat die von dir gewünschten 144Hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, ist 27 Zoll groß und hat "nur" Full HD Auflösung.


 
und somit will er ihn nicht ,9

WHQD IS SCHON WAS FEINES; ICH HAB JA DIESEN. LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und kann absolut nicht meckern. eine r9 290 "reicht" auch dafür, aber man muss schon runterschrauben  (bf4 z.b.) und ja ich hatte sogar anfangs zwei 290er verbaut, also weiß ich wovon ich rede.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6631301 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf G-Sync zu verzichten ist milde gesagt Dumm, dieses Feature verändert das Spielgefühl ungemein, von ganz niedrigen FPS bis hin zu hohen FPS, und nur darauf zu verzichten weil man zu faul ist die Grafikkarte zurück zu schicken ist nicht gerade klug.


Also jetzt wirds aber dreist. Du unterstellst Leuten, die keine Gsync kaufen dumm zu sein. 

Mit Gsync bindet man sich an einen Hersteller (was sowohl finaziell als auch aus Feature Sicht nicht die intelligenteste Entscheidung ist) zudem vergisst du zu erwähnen, dass bei Gsync der Monitor immer ein Bild zwischenspeichert. Bringt also den größten Nachteil von Vsync mit sich: Hohe Latenz zwischen ein und Ausgabe.
Nur das es jetzt xx bis 144Hz syncronisiert. 
Die Technik also noch nicht wirklich ausgereift. Counter Strike würde ich so nicht spielen wollen.

Aber das hab ich dir ja schon mal geschrieben, du scheinst aber nur die positiven Seiten hervorzuheben, das negative (und da gibts einiges) unter den Tepich zu kehren und scheinst damit dermaßen von den Werbeversprechen verblendet zu  sein...

Freesync scheint da deutlich ausgereifter zu sein und eine wirkliche Weiterentwicklung von Vsync zu sein: Der Monitor teilt einmal mit in welchen Hz Bereich er arbeiten kann und die Grafikkarte liefert dann. Weder wird hier ein Bild zwischengespeichert, was Latenztechnisch sehr stark ins gewicht fällt, noch müssen hier Monitor und Graka ständig verhandeln wann ein Bild geschickt werden kann. Diese beiden Punkte sind bei Gsync der Fall!


----------



## PopoX (21. Juli 2014)

Für die paar Pixel mehr und G-Sync fast das Doppelte ausgeben.

Manchmal verstehe ich die Leute nicht


----------



## Rabber (21. Juli 2014)

Noch 2 Jahre dann gehört die GTX 780ti definitiv zum alten Eisen also 4-5 Jahre sind schon recht übertrieben(der Vram wird dann mit den kommenden Titeln auch schnell dicht machen).Die 2560 x 1440 werden der GTX 780ti je nach Game schon genug zu schaffen machen sofern du nicht auf Details verzichten möchtest. G-Sync beseitigt auch nicht alle Probleme je nach Game/Engine stottert es immer noch oder läuft nicht flüssig Nvidia

Ich denke,dass es eine Version ohne G-Sync geben wird, da alle AMD User nichts mit so einem Monitor anfangen können und somit ein großer Teil der potenziellen Käufer fehlt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Also jetzt wirds aber dreist. Du unterstellst Leuten, die keine Gsync kaufen dumm zu sein.


 Ich glaub du bist heute einmal zu oft gegen die Tür gelaufen  
Wenn du das herausließt, musst du den Beitrag nochmal gaaaaannnnnzzzz langsam lesen, gegebenenfalls die vorhergehenden auch 
Du ließt etwas heraus was du lesen willst, sehr schön, das leben kann doch so einfach sein ^^
Nochmal nur für dich, denn alle anderen haben es ja verstanden... diesen Monitor zu kaufen und G-Sync nicht benutzen ist nicht optimal, und nicht was du aus deinem Kaffeesatz herausließt.


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Also das sind net nur paar Pixel....wenn du einmal WQHD getestet hast und auch 144HZ, willst du nix anderes mehr xD

@ich111
Wäre es also auch ok, wenn man den Monitor kauft, obwohl man ne AMD Graka hat, oder wäre es wirklich TOTALE Geldverschwendung?

Warten ist nich soo mein Ding...und der Termin des Monitors ohne G Sync is ja noch net ma gewiss, geschweige denn von dessen Release


----------



## the.hai (21. Juli 2014)

also kaufen ohne nutzen ist quatsch, dann tausch lieber die grafikkarte und hab was von.


bei der AMD wurdest du effektiv beraten, es ging um das beste p/l-verhältnis. das willst du beim monitor jetzt unbedingt wieder zunichte machen, erst recht, wenn man gsync brachliegen lassen würde.


aber hey, viele kaufen sich teure sachen, obwohl sie sie nicht brauchen, bzw. nutzen können


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja gesagt ist das leicht
Einige sagen das, andere das und nen konkreten Vorschlag zu ner neuen Graka bekomm ich net...und dann kommt wieder das Problem bei Nvidia wegen den 3GB RAM...da hat eben AMD mit 4GB die Nase vorn


----------



## PopoX (21. Juli 2014)

die GTX 780 TI gibts nur mit 3GB. Reicht dir das nicht, musst du eine leistungsschwächere GTX 780 mit 6GB nehmen.

PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 780, Speichergröße: ab 4GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Würde die EVGA nehmen

Ist dir das noch immer zu wenig Leistung, bleibt nur noch die Titan Black übrig


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juli 2014)

Und wieder viele Andere behaupten, das bevor du ein Speicherproblem bekommst, sowieso ein FPS Problem hast.
Ergo ist das 3GB vs 4GB obsolet, ausser in einigen Spezialszenarien.


Wann begreifen es die Leute das weder AMD noch nVidia das Beste und ueberhaupt ist.
Es kommt vollkommen auf den Einsatz an und danach sollte etwas empfohlen werden.
Dabei sollte die persoenliche Vorliebe komplett ausser Acht gelassen werden, aber das ist ja zu schwierig.

@TE: falls du so sehr von dem Monitor ueberzeugt bist, tausch die Grafikkarte gegen eine 780Ti aus.
Falls du Kuehler noch umbauen willst, lege ich dir eine von EVGA ans Herz, ansonsten hat sich die Inno bewaehrt.
Kannst du nicht glauben das die 780Ti wirklich gut ist, lies dir Test durch. Gute Anlaufstellen sind hier PCGH, CB um Beispiele zu nennen.
Bei spezifischen Fragen wird dir hoffentlich auch hier geholfen.
Lies dir mehrere Tests durch, und Filter die Infos die fuer dich wirklich relevant sind.
Vergiss nicht eventuelle aktualisierte Tests zu beruecksichtigen, da sowohl AMD als auch nVidia mit Treiberupdates teilweise in Spielen ordentlich zulegen. 

Das was hier im Grafikkartenbereich stattfindet ist schon lange keine Beratung mehr.
Eher ein durchbringen der eigenen Meinung. Da sind Wuensche und Belangen der Hilfesuchenden schon lange nicht mehr die oberste Prioritaet.

Eine vernuenftige Beratung wuerde auch eine Auswahl bereitstellen, wo objektiv Vor und Nachteile aufgelistet sind, wo dann letztendlich der Hilfesuchende waehlen und entscheiden kann. Immerhin geht es hier um eine Menge Geld.
Oder seid ihr hier in irgendeinerweise an nVidia oder AMD beteiligt? Koenntet mal mit offenen Karten spielen, traut euch, bei den LetsPlay-Youtubern ist das ja auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Hero0 (21. Juli 2014)

@Verminaard, top Beitrag xD
Ich weiß ja selber nicht was ich tun soll
Es wird eben überall geschrieben, dass nen 27" Monitor mit normaler Auflösung (HD) nich gut aussieht xD
Auf jedenfall brauch ich nen schnellen Monitor, da ich. Viele Shooter spiele.
Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich mir jetzt wieder total unsicher xD


----------



## ich111 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mit Gsync warten bis FreeSync auch drausen. Ein Test hat nämlich bei Gsync gezeigt, dass die Latenz höher als bei Vsync ist! Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag) | Blur Busters 
Somit ist bewießen, dass Gsync ein Frame zwischenspeichert (wie bei Vsync die Graka) und der Rest kommt durch das aushandeln mit dem Monitor zustande.


----------



## PopoX (21. Juli 2014)

Brauchst du einen 27 Zoll Monitor?
Ich zum Beispiel finde dass man auf einem 23/24 Zoll Monitor bessere Übersicht hat. Kommt natürlich ganz darauf an, wie weit man weg sitzt.
Bei einem 23/24 Zoll Full HD Monitor sieht es meiner Meinung gut aus und es gibt wesentlich mehr Auswahl.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juli 2014)

Ich verwende seit einigen Jahren einen 24" Monitor und bin schon laenger am Ueberlegen ob ich auf 27"++ aufrueste (1440p oeder hoeher), weil mir der 24" irgendwie zu klein ist.
An die Groesse gewoehnt man sich sehr schnell.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2014)

Ne GPU die 4-5Jahre alles mit macht gibts net...Nach 2-3 jahre ist da schicht im schacht.
Deshalb würd ich bei AMD bleiben z.b R9 290 und net ne überzogene 780TI kaufen und vom gesparten Geld in 2Jahre was neues holen kommste jedenfalls besser weg.
Und nen neuen Gamer PC haben und dann schon Details runter drehen müssen kanns ja auch net sein.
Wenn man sich schon nen 800€ Monitor kaufen will dann möchte man auch das komplette paket haben sprich seine 100+FPS wenn du jetzt nur auf 60 rum krebst ist das schon fast rausgeschmissenes Geld  und wer weis was für macken G-Sync noch hat.
Aber anscheinend zieht die masche von NV das schnell alle wechseln wollen.
Die Spiele brauchen immer mehr Performance und da würde ich unter nen SLI nix anfangen bei 1440p und 144Hz.
Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Also das sind net nur paar Pixel....wenn du einmal WQHD getestet hast und auch 144HZ, willst du nix anderes mehr xD


Ich glaub kaum das du das bereits beides in Kombination live gesehen hast.



Hero0 schrieb:


> Wäre es also auch ok, wenn man den Monitor kauft, obwohl man ne AMD Graka hat, oder wäre es wirklich TOTALE Geldverschwendung?



Du kannst ein Hauptfeature des Monitors nicht nutzen, durch die höhere Auflösung musst du eventuell ein paar Details zurückdrehen, 1ms ist gut aber ich glaube kaum das du einen unterschied zwischen 1ms und 5ms spürst, 144Hz fühlen sich flüssiger an als 60Hz aber dann kannst du dir auch einen gescheiten 144Hz Full HD Monitor kaufen. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: In meinen Augen Geldverschwendung. Warte auf Free Sync oder hol dir einfach einen anderen 144Hz Full HD Monitore, gibts ja schließlich genug.



Hero0 schrieb:


> Warten ist nich soo mein Ding...und der Termin des Monitors ohne G Sync is ja noch net ma gewiss, geschweige denn von dessen Release



Eben, du kannst nicht mal wissen wann genau der Monitor auf den Markt kommt... Vielleicht kommt er erst in 3 Monaten ? Vielleicht auch erst in 6 Monaten ? Wer weiß. 
Bis dahin müsstest du so oder so warten. Und wenn warten nicht dein Ding ist, wird das ein Problem sein.
Es macht nämlich keinen Unterschied ob du jetzt nicht warten kannst den Monitor zu BESTELLEN oder ob du nach dem bestellen auf den Release warten musst. 



Btw, Full HD und 27" sehen nicht grotten schlecht aus. Bei 24" und Full HD sähe das Bild zwar besser aus, aber ich kriege jetzt durch 27" und Full HD keinen Augenkrebs, eine höhere Auflösung wäre dennoch nicht verkehrt. 
Zieht aber mehr Leistung und verbraucht mehr VRAM. 

Bleib einfach bei deiner AMD Karte, macht einfach keinen Sinn jetzt wieder zu stornieren nur wegen einem Feature...... 
Und du brauchst einen schnellen Monitor weil du viele Shooter spielst ? Wenns dir tatsächlich nur darum geht reicht auch ein 120Hz/144Hz Monitor mit 1-2ms und etwas Placebo.
Ich selbst spiele hauptsächlich auf einem 60Hz Gerät mit 2ms Reaktionszeit, auch Shooter wie Counter-Strike und Battlefield... Konnte bisher keinen Nachteil feststellen


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2014)

Oh man, hier wird über Sachen diskutiert, die noch keiner bei sich zu Hause testen konnte.
Wer braucht bitte bei 144Hz noch Gsync?
Davon ab muss man mit einer Grafikkarte bei WQHD und 144Hz eh die Details runterschrauben, wenn man z.B. Battlefield 4 spielt.
Ein SLI/Crossfire Gespann sollte es da schon sein.

@TE: Hast du überhaupt schon mal nen WQHD oder 144Hz Monitor selber getestet?


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Wisst ihr was, nach all dem Abraten wähl ich jetzt einen von folgenden Monitoren:

https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278he-90lme6001t510n1c-a807004.html
https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2720z-9h-la4lb-rbe-a1054617.html
https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278hr-90lme6301t02231c-a928822.html

Nur welchen ist die Frage ^^
Och Neee...und hier kann man 3D au nur mit Nvidia nutzen :/

Aba naja, dann kann ich eben das net nutzen.
Trotzdem die Frage: Welcher Monitor?


----------



## ich111 (22. Juli 2014)

Den letzten schon mal nicht, das ist nämlich exakt der erste, nur ist da eine 3D Vision Brille dabei.

Auch wenn 3D nur mit Nvidia geht: Lightboost Hack geht auch mit AMD


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2014)

> Es wird eben überall geschrieben, dass nen 27" Monitor mit normaler Auflösung (HD) nich gut aussieht xD


Wie bei vielen Dingen so geht auch hier die Meinung sehr weit auseinander. 27" + FullHD sind vollkommen in Ordnung wenn der Sitzabstand passt. 

Ich kann dir den Asus empfehlen:  https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278he-90l...c-a807004.html


Die Schuld auf die Grafikkarte bzw. die Leute zu schieben die sie empfohlen haben, nur weil im Nachhinein kein GSync unterstützt wird, halte ich für sehr sehr schwach und dreist. Der der hier den Fehler gemacht hat, bist einzig und alleine du! 
 Denn in deinem Thread zu deinem PC steht nämlich nichts über den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tellung/342861-gaming-pc-zusammenstellen.html
Hier wird der BenQ XL2720T als Monitor genannt. Da ist es wohl klar, das die Community eine AMD R9 290(X) Grafikkarte vorschlägt. Preis/Leistungstechnisch sind diese nun mal super, und funktionieren ohne Probleme mit einem 144Hz Monitor. Ebenso war nie von Nvidia 3D Vision II in deinem Thread die Rede. Hättest du das der Community früher bzw. überhaupt mitgeteilt, dann wäre das ganze nicht passiert. Tipp für´s nächste mal: Sag den Leuten wenn sich etwas in deinen Anforderungen ändert, und mach dich nebenbei auch ein bisschen selbst über die Anforderungen und Features der Produkte schlau. Naja eine gelebte Lektion ist eben eine gelernte Lektion. Never a failure, always a lesson. 


Um einen Monitor wie den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q @ Ultra @ 144Hz zu befeuern, sollte ein SLI-System (je nach Spiel) Pflicht sein. Ebenso sollte man der CPU (je nach Modell) ordentlich via OC die Sporen geben, damit sie nicht limitiert. Diverse Benchmarks findet man ja dazu entweder hier bei PCGH oder im Netz.


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Also, zuerst einmal...ich hab NIE jemanden beschuldigt, wenn man das anders aufgefasst hat, tuts mir leid 
Mir ist klar, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt, ich wusste eben noch nicht sicher, welchen Monitor ich wähle

Jetzt hänge ich trotzdem noch an der Entscheidung die R9 290X, sobald sie bei mir ankommt, wieder zurückzuschicken und folgende Graka zu bestellen:
Diese wäre sogar noch schneller xD

Nur den Unterschied zwischen den weiß ich nicht ob man den so sehr braucht und ob er 100€ wert ist ;D

https://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-g...ra-dhs-edition-c78tx-1sdn-l5hsx-a1081326.html

Oder (billiger):

https://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-c78t-1sdn-l5hsx-a1029047.html


Wie gesagt, das einzige Problem seh ich in den 3GB Speicher...und was soll das heißen: Effektiv 7 GB

Also hab ich da 7GB Speicher? ;D
möchte eben nur ganz sicher sein, dass der Speicher für die nächsten Jahre für die Spiele (am besten auf Ultra^^) reicht

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2014)

also soll es jetzt doch der asus gsync monitor wwerden?

wo liest du was von 7gb? die karten haben 3gb und gut ists.

und eine der karten reicht momentan nichmal mehr für alle spiele auf ultra in whqd...da wirds in nem jahr noch schlimmer aussehen. für so eine auflösung brauch man einfach derbe leistung.

aber ich finds echt bemerkenswert, wie du die hinweise auf r9 290 OHNE X und gtx780 OHNE ti gekonnt ignorierst und dir lieber das teuerste kaufst, auch wenn es kaum sinn macht.

bevor ich mir eine gtx780 ti reinhänge werden es lieber 2xr9 290 oder evtl 2xgtx780...alles andere is quatsch.


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, das geht aba doch net mitm Mainboard klar
Und ich weiß auch nicht ob der Platz ausreicht ;/
Und weil ich die teureren Karten nimm...wenns im Vudget drin ist, ists doch scheiß egal....kümmeet euch doch nicht immer um das Geld ;D....und schneller sind die teureren auf jeden Fall


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> ..und schneller sind die teureren auf jeden Fall


 
ja, unverhältnismäßig schneller, wenn man den preis betrachtet und trotzdem nicht schnell genug...das ist der knackpunkt. bei solch einem budget würde ich mir was zusammenbauen, was auch wirklich alles kann....


und warum sollen zwei grafikkarten denn nicht mit dem mainboard klargehn??? Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das geht doch!


p.s. du kannst dir gerne was teures hinstellen und ich steh dann draußen und rufe "bätsch" weil deine erwartungen nich erfüllt werden, obwohl du doch extra das teuerste gekauft hast 

an deiner stelle würde ich mir einfach mal den von mir genannten LG bestellen und angucken. (siehe SIG)

irgendwie nehme ich dir deine ahnung nicht ab^^


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Brauchste au net....welchen LG?
Und wie viel kosten so 2 GTX 780? ...und passen die ins Gehäuse?....dann kann ich ja dann ruhig die nehmen, wenn die ca. Gleich viel kosten und alles Platz hat


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Brauchste au net....welchen LG?
> Und wie viel kosten so 2 GTX 780? ...und passen die ins Gehäuse?....dann kann ich ja dann ruhig die nehmen, wenn die ca. Gleich viel kosten und alles Platz hat


 
LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

zweu gtx780 sind schon noch bischen teurer als eine TI, aber auch wesentlich leistungsstarker. was hast du denn in der kaufberatung gesagt was du brauchst? nen taschenrechner? kann doch nich alles falsch sein, was du verlangt hattest...

Hast du WHQD in echt gesehn?

hast du 144Hz in echt gesehn?

hast du den unterschied von 5ms zu 1mn in echt gesehn?


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Also, den Unterschied zwischen der Reaktionszeit, ja...habe bei der Hz Zahl nur nen 120 Hz gesehen
Bei der Auflösung Habe ich noch keinen WQHD in echt gesehen 
Aber was man so schreibt sollte der Unterschied deutlich, v.a. Bei 27" zu sehen sein 

Und ich lass jetzt einfach den Bildschirm weg...ich kaufe mir einen in normalem HD, sodass es auch die Grafikkarte mit Ultra Details schafft 
Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich trotzdem noch am überlegen, ob ich statt der R9 290X ne GTX 780Ti nehmen soll, und ja...einen von den beiden.
Zwei GTX780 sind mir etwas zu teuer...wenn dann 2 GTX 770...weiß aba net obs das so extrem bringt


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juli 2014)

Also, falls du jetzt primär an der Suche nach Grafikkarten bist:
P.S: Die Links sind nur stellvertretend für die Generation ansich und keine spezielle Empfehlung.

Wenn du den Platz hast und die Leistung brauchst, kannst ja quasi gleich zur 295x2 greifen, kostet auch ein wenig weniger als 2 der billigsten im deinem obigen Link.

295x2

Wenn du natürlich das Geld rumliegen hast und es auch für die maximale "Leistung" und Features zu verbrennen suchst, geht dann auch jene, wobei in ersten Tests sie im P/L-Verhältnis gegenüber der 295x2 jämmerlich versagt hat:

Titan Z

Wobei natürlich 2 einzelne Karten in CF/SLI billiger sind:

290X
Titan Black


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2014)

wenn du jetzt nen anderen monitor nimmst, warum willst du dann noch unbedingt die grafikkarte wechseln? die 290x ist doch top.


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich behalte jetzt doch einfach alles, so wie ich es hab...beim monitor muss die HD Auflösung genügen, hoffe das sieht nicht allzu schlecht aus ^^
Monitor zum letzten mal xD
Entweder:
https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2720z-9h-la4lb-rbe-a1054617.html
oder
https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278he-90lme6001t510n1c-a807004.html


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juli 2014)

Aus dem Stegreif würd ich Asus sagen, habe 2 von den 24" und bin damit zufrieden.

Allerdings vom Lesen der technischen Angaben würd ich den BenQ nehmen, der verbraucht die Hälfte, hat eine größere Anschlussvielfalt und du ärgerst dich nicht, dass du eine 3D-Fähigkeit im Monitor hast, die du nicht nutzen kannst.  (Wie die Thematik G-Sync)


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

=PP...halt jetzt bloß die Klappe xDDDD

Hier is nochmals einer^^:

https://geizhals.de/philips-272g5djeb-a1119050.html


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> =PP...halt jetzt bloß die Klappe xDDDD



Mach ich 

Also ich würd beim BenQ bleiben, da es bereits einen gewissen Namen gegenüber Phillips im Monitorbereich hat. Ausser von dem dynamischen Kontrast scheinen sich beide zu gleichen, falls es nicht sogar gleiche Hardware in anderen Gewand zu sein scheint 

Nachträglich würd ich dir einfach ans Herz legen, diverse Praxisberichte oder Testberichte über die Favoriten durchzulesen, vielleicht erhälst du dadurch eine klare Kaufentscheidung. Ich hatte mir dadurch die 2 Asus 24" zugelegt, weil der irgendwann mal bei PCGH der beste 24"-Monitor war, 1ms und 144Hz waren da nette Beigaben für mich.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2014)

> Also, zuerst einmal...ich hab NIE jemanden beschuldigt, wenn man das anders aufgefasst hat, tuts mir leid
> Mir ist klar, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt, ich wusste eben noch nicht sicher, welchen Monitor ich wähle


Mit dem Satz von mir hab ich mich auf das hier bezogen -> _Na toll, jetzt haben mir alle ne AMD Graka empfohlen und jetzt zahlst sich's aus  _&  _Jaja, jetzt sagt man AMD Mist, aber wo ich bei der Graka nachgefragt hab, haben mir alle die AMD Grakas empfohlen :/                           _

Und das klang für mich danach als ob die Schuld bei anderen Dingen liegt. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann ist die Sache ja geklärt.  



> Allerdings vom Lesen der technischen Angaben würd ich den BenQ nehmen,  der verbraucht die Hälfte, hat eine größere Anschlussvielfalt und du  ärgerst dich nicht, dass du eine 3D-Fähigkeit im Monitor hast, die du  nicht nutzen kannst.  (Wie die Thematik G-Sync)


Dir ist schon klar das der BenQ auch über die Technik verfügt?  Beide Monitore sind Nvidia 3D Vision II Ready. -> BenQ Deutschland | Produkte - LCD Monitore - XL2720Z -> Steht so ziemlich am Ende der Seite.

Von daher würde ich den Asus nehmen. In den sauren Apfel wirst du bezüglich 144Hz und 3D mit einer AMD Karte sowieso beißen müssen. Auch sollte man vllt. erwähnen, das man für 3D Betrieb noch ein separates 3D Vision II Kit von Nvidia braucht. -> nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Selbst wenn du dir also ein GTX780Ti kaufst, musst du nochmal 115€ in das 3D Kit investieren, wenn du es wirklich nutzen willst.


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

§D is eh net ausschlaggebend =D
Wichtig is eben die geringe Reaktionszeit und 120/144 Hz )

Dann nehm ich den Ausu =D

Aba warum werd ich 144Hz mit AMD net nutzen können? 0_o


Und hab noch ma n Monitor gefunden xD:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00LVP4220/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Aba warum werd ich 144Hz mit AMD net nutzen können? 0_o


 
Hat wer behauptet  ?


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Von daher würde ich den Asus nehmen. In den sauren Apfel wirst du bezüglich 144Hz und 3D mit einer AMD Karte sowieso beißen müssen.



Der hier xD..oder hab ich falsch verstanden?


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Der hier xD..oder hab ich falsch verstanden?


 
Ich denke er meint das 144Hz und 3D zusammen bei einer AMD Karte nicht möglich sind.
144Hz stellen kein Problem dar, mein Onkel nutzt eine HD 7970 und besitzt einen 144Hz Monitor und kann die 144Hz auch nutzen


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich gehe trotzdem zu Nvidia über xD
....bin i wie mehr überzeugt von denen 

https://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-g...ra-dhs-edition-c78tx-1sdn-l5hsx-a1081326.html


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich gehe trotzdem zu Nvidia über xD
> ....bin i wie mehr überzeugt von denen
> 
> https://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-g...ra-dhs-edition-c78tx-1sdn-l5hsx-a1081326.html


 
Ich versteh nicht wieso du nicht einfach jetzt bei AMD bleibst... 
Nur wegen den paar Features ? 
3D kostet Leistung und nicht gerade wenig. Mit einer 780 Ti kannste dann direkt mal einige Details runterdrehen damit du im vernünftigen FPS Bereich bleibst.
Gleiches bei WQHD Auflösungen... Mit meiner 780 Ti hatte ich in BF4 mit DS auf 2560x1440 rund 40FPS weniger als wenn ich kein DS verwende 

Der Grund für deinen neuen PC war vermutlich mehr Leistung mit sehr hohen Einstellungen... richtig ?
Wieso die mehr FPS und die hohen Details durch 3D oder WQHD ersetzen ? Macht keinen Sinn.

Für solch ein Vorhaben hätte es CF oder SLI sein müssen.
Außerdem hat man dich hier, wie ich das so lese, mit der GraKa beraten... Die meisten User hier im Forum haben nicht gerade wenig Ahnung von Grafikkarten, die werden dir schon keinen Mist empfohlen haben.


----------



## BenRo (22. Juli 2014)

Bei den 3GB VRAM musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, schau mal hier ins GTX Titan Black Fazit. Kurz: 6 GB bringen dir nur im SLI was. Wenn du das wirklich wollen solltest, nimm halt zwei Titan Blacks.

Ansonsten nimm eine der hier bereits empfohlenen 780er.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich gehe trotzdem zu Nvidia über xD
> ....bin i wie mehr überzeugt von denen
> 
> https://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-ti-herculez-x3-ultra-dhs-edition-c78tx-1sdn-l5hsx-a1081326.html



Kann es sein, das du eigentlich überhaupt nicht weisst was du willst?
Andauernd änderst du deine Meinung, findest neue Monitore oder ne andere Grafikkarte. 
Und irgendwie soll es immer das teuerste sein und dir ist egal, daß das Ganze dann nicht wirklich viel schneller ist.
Wenn du auf Ultra Einstellungen mit 144Hz zocken willst, brauchst du SLI/Crossfire. 
Ansonsten musst du Details runterdrehen.


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht was ich will, das ist das Problem xD
Jedoch bietet eine GTX 780Ti mehr Leistung als ne R9 290X

Und zur Beratung habe ich zwischen GtX 780 und ner R9 290X entschieden, net bei ner Gtx 780Ti ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Juli 2014)

Bleib bei AMD und nimm Mantle dafür mit...
Wenn du net weist was de willst könne war auch net helfen^^


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was ich will, das ist das Problem xD
> Jedoch bietet eine GTX 780Ti mehr Leistung als ne R9 290X
> 
> Und zur Beratung habe ich zwischen GtX 780 und ner R9 290X entschieden, net bei ner Gtx 780Ti ^^


 
Der Leistungszuwachs ist aber sehr minim.... Da macht eine 2te 290x viel mehr sinn


----------



## BenRo (22. Juli 2014)

Aber es geht ja hier im GSync (siehe Threadtitel), das der TE gerne möchte. Da macht die 2te 290x keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Aber es geht ja hier im GSync (siehe Threadtitel), das der TE gerne möchte. Da macht die 2te 290x keinen Sinn mehr.


 
Er hat seinen PC inklusive der R9 290x aber bereits bestellt, daher versteh ich nicht wieso er nicht einfach mit dem Thema abschließt.
Klar kann man umtauschen, aber wegen ein paar Features wie 3D, G-SNYC oder WQHD ? Schwachsinn.
1. Free Sync kommt auf noch
2. 3D schluckt Leistung, mehr als eine Grafikkarte muss es da schon sein, damit man seinen Spaß hat.
3. WQHD schluckt ebenfalls Leistung, auch da sollte man mehr als eine Grafikkarte haben um mit vollen Details und hohen FPS zu spielen ( Und dem TE geht es sicherlich um Grafik und hohe FPS )


Es ist ja nicht so, dass die R9 290x langsam wäre. Was schlechtes hat er ja somit nich im PC....
Er soll sich einfach einen vernünftigen 120Hz oder 144Hz Monitor mit Full HD und 1ms oder 2ms Reaktionszeit kaufen.


----------



## Hero0 (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, ok...dann hol ich mir einfach den Asus....der BenQ hat zwar 1ms geringere Reaktionszeit, aber dafür weniger Kontrast und is einiges teurer für Dinge, die mir nichts nutzen...hoffe ich seh das richtig 
Oder ich schau mich selbst noch nach nem 24" um, da die HD. Auflösung bei 27" etwas gering ist 

Also entweder den BenQ mitm Z hinten oder den mitm T hinten


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt zum Asus-Monitor greifen 
Da AMD in höheren Auflösungen auf jeden Fall die Nase vorne hat rentiert sich das einfach mehr. Die 3GB VRAM der 780 TI werden einfach zu knapp, beziehungsweise sind es heute schon. Bei AMD haste in einigen jetzigen und kommenden Spielen dank Mantle doch schon einen Vorteil. Die Vapor-X ist echt ein geiles Stück Hardware 
Die 780 TI wird dir faktisch keine FPS mehr in 2k bringen und eher zu Grund gehen als die 290X weil sie einfach so wenig VRAM hat.
Glaub uns (mir  ), mit dem Asus-Monitor und der Vapor-X wirst du glücklich.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Ja, ok...dann hol ich mir einfach den Asus....der BenQ hat zwar 1ms geringere Reaktionszeit, aber dafür weniger Kontrast und is einiges teurer für Dinge, die mir nichts nutzen...hoffe ich seh das richtig
> Oder ich schau mich selbst noch nach nem 24" um, da die HD. Auflösung bei 27" etwas gering ist
> 
> Also entweder den BenQ mitm Z hinten oder den mitm T hinten



Welcher Asus denn nun?
Hast du dir überhaupt schon mal nen 27" mit FHD angeguckt?


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja den Asus gibts doch nur in 27" mit 144Hz...in 24" gibts ihn nur mit 60Hz
Und HD. Auflösung sieh ja schei** aus bei nem 27" 
Nein, hab ich noch nicht, aber fast jeder schreibt es, dass er nie wieder nen 27" mit nur HD. Nehmen würde 




Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt zum Asus-Monitor greifen
> ........mit dem Asus-Monitor und der Vapor-X wirst du glücklich.


 
Welcher Asus jetzt? 
Der mit dem 27" und der HD Auflösung? -> https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278he-90lme6001t510n1c-a807004.html

Hier is eben, wie schon erwähnt das Problem mit der "geringen" Auflösung
Und ne höhere Auflösung, aber dadurch Geschwindigkeitseinbußen will ich auf keinen Fall


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Guck dir doch erstmal nen FHD 27" an, bevor du dich auf andere Leute verlässt.


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich nehm dann einfach den BenQ Z mit nem 27" Display
Bin zwar immer noch net ganz von dem Teuren Ausübung mit GSync weg, aber ohne das lohnt sich's halt net^^
Dann probier ich mich eben ma am Downsampling, hoffe das bringt was


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint das 144Hz und 3D zusammen bei einer AMD Karte nicht möglich sind.
> 144Hz stellen kein Problem dar, mein Onkel nutzt eine HD 7970 und besitzt einen 144Hz Monitor und kann die 144Hz auch nutzen


 Danke!  Genau so war es gemeint! Ich dachte das wäre eigentlich verständlich gewesen. 

@ TE

Um mal zu einem Abschluss zu kommen:
Nimm dir 1-2 Tage Zeit um zu überlegen, was du denn nun wirklich genau willst. Sonst endet diese Diskussion hier im totalen Chaos. 

Ich fasse das für dich nochmal übersichtlich zusammen:

Asus VG278HE/BenQ XL2720Z:
- FullHD (1920x1080p)
- 144Hz
- 3D Vision II Ready (Nvidia Karte und 3D Vision II Kit zwingend vorausgesetzt! Bitte beachten das die Fps je nach Spiel um 50-70% einbrechen im 3D Betrieb -> Daher: SLI als Empfehlung)

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q:
- WQHD (2560x1440p ; höhere Auflösung als FullHD, benötigt aber mehr Grafikleistung) 
- 144Hz (Um 144Hz + WQHD vernünftig zu nutzen ist ein SLI-System hier die Empfehlung) 
- Nvidia G-Sync (Verwendung nur möglich in Verbindung mit einer Nvidia Karte)


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Warum sol sich ohne Gsync nicht lohnen?
Verstehe sowieso nicht wofür Gsync bei nem 144Hz Monitor gut sein soll.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Hast du dir schon einmal die Koreaner angeguckt?
IPS-Panel, 2560 x 1600, 27 Zoll und locker bis über 100 Herz übertaktbar


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Ach, wisst ihr was...ich schei* jetzt drauf und kauf einfach den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q ...kann zwar das GSync nich verwenden, habe aber alles, was ich gerne möchte. bei anspruchsvollen Spielen Spiel ich dann eben net in wQHD Auflösung, sondern in ner normalen HD. und außerdem hält der Bildschirm ne Weile und wenn ich mir später dann ne NVidia Karte kaufe, kann ich dann das GSync immer noch verwenden....fertig


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem Teil^^
Ich würde eher von Ultra auf Hoch stellen anstatt die Auflösung zu ändern, man sieht praktisch gar keinen Unterschied.
Und G-Sync ist ziemlich unausgereift, damit bekommste eh eine Reaktionszeit von 5 Minuten


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem Teil^^
> Ich würde eher von Ultra auf Hoch stellen anstatt die Auflösung zu ändern, man sieht praktisch gar keinen Unterschied.
> *Und G-Sync ist ziemlich unausgereift, damit bekommste eh eine Reaktionszeit von 5 Minuten*


 
Wer hat dir den Unsinn erzählt?


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> ich dann eben net in wQHD Auflösung, sondern in ner normalen HD.


 
Dann bitte im Fenstermodus, ansonsten ist es einfach nur unscharfer müll.
Dreh dann lieber die Details von Ultra auf Hoch anstatt die Auflösung zu verhuddeln, dann kannste dir auch gleich nen guten Full HD kaufen.... 

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei der Meinung, dass der Monitor bei deinem System keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Naja, es gibt aba keinen anderen, mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2014)

> Dreh dann lieber die Details von Ultra auf Hoch anstatt die Auflösung zu  verhuddeln, dann kannste dir auch gleich nen guten Full HD kaufen....


Das ist definitiv sinnvoller! 



> Trotzdem bleibe ich bei der Meinung, dass der Monitor bei deinem System keinen Sinn macht.


Ich sehe das genau so!  
Das wäre genau so wie wenn du einen Königsegg hast, aber ihn nur im ersten Gang fährst.  
Kurz gesagt: Geldverschwendung


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt aba keinen anderen, mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin


 
Nun gut, dann sag aber am Ende nicht, dass dich das Forum nicht vor um einiges niedrigeren FPS gewarnt hat und das dein System eigentlich zu schwach ist für solch eine Auflösung


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich brauch doch nicht immer alles auf Max spielen xD
Wenn ich den nicht nehm, dann würde ich auch n 27" mit Full HD nehmen...da könnt ich dann so oder so nur auf Full HD spielen
Und bei  dem kann ich bei gereingeren Grafikanforderungen des Spiels die Grafik voll aufdrehen und auch in WQHD spielen


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

Nunja, ist halt einfach nur so, als würde sich jetzt jemand einen 4K Fernseher kaufen mit der Begründung: "Ja wenn dann irgendwann mal die 4K standard werden sollte, dann hab ich schon mal einen 4K Fernseher" ... Obwohl man vermutlich bis dahin für's gleiche oder weniger Geld ein viel besseres 4K Gerät bekommen würde....

(Bezogen auf die Aussage von dir): 





Hero0 schrieb:


> bei anspruchsvollen Spielen Spiel ich dann eben net in wQHD Auflösung, sondern in ner normalen HD. und außerdem hält der Bildschirm ne Weile und wenn ich mir später dann ne NVidia Karte kaufe, kann ich dann das GSync immer noch verwenden....


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Passt doch ^^
Dein System reicht dann aba au net für den Monitor


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Passt doch ^^
> Dein System reicht dann aba au net für den Monitor


 
Ich möchte ihn auch nicht haben. 


Und wenn du die Ratschläge hier sowieso nicht annehmen willst, wieso erstellst du dann soviele Threads über Monitore ?
Kauf ihn einfach wenn du dir so 100% sicher bist, du lässt ihn dir so oder so nicht ausreden, auch wenn du viele Features einfach nicht nutzen kannst -> Geld zum Fenster raus.
Verstehe dann einfach nicht so ganz den Sinn vom vielen rumfragen welchen Monitor du dir doch eher holen sollst und dazu die häufigen umentscheidungen ( erst Full HD, dann wieder den Gsync, dann doch wieder nen ganz anderen und letztendlich wieder den Gsync ).

Wie gesagt, wir haben dich hier genug beraten, wir haben dir gesagt Vor -und Nachteile genannt, wir haben dir gesagt das der Monitor für dein System ungeeignet ist und somit Geldverschwendung ist. Schreib dann aber am Ende nicht, dass wir dir hier nur Mist empfohlen haben.


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Juli 2014)

Hab mir jetzt alles mal durchgelesen und muss sagen:

WOW, mal ne kleine Frage an den TE, wie alt bis du, 15?  Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber deine Geistige Reifheit lässt mir fast keinen anderen Schluss zu...
Immer ein hin und her und viel Ahnung von der ganzen PC Materie scheinst du auch nicht zu haben dich interessieren nur große Zahlen (XGB VRAM etc).
Nur weil Produkt x vermeintlich "mehr" hat als Produkt y heißt das noch lange nicht das daraus auch mehr Leistung resultiert. Diese Meinung vertritt eigentlich nur der Typische Mediamarkt/Satrun Käufer 

Zurück zum Thema:

Hast du dir mal Gedanken über Korea Panels mit WQHD Gedanken gemacht?

Klick mich 

Lassen sich ohne weiteres auf 100Hz+ bringen und sind auch gamingtauglich. Preislich sind sie auch recht interessant.

Einen Gsync Monitor zu kaufen halte ich für Rausgeschmissenes Geld, ebneso finde ich es sinnfrei die bereits bestellte Graka zurück zu schicken und sich dann ne Nvidia zu holen nur um dieses vermeintlich Killer feature nutzen zu können. Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

jetzt muss ich schon sagen, dass deine Antwort auch nicht gerade der Knüller ist...natürlich ohne dir nahe zu treten 

Wenn ich viel Ahnung von der Materie hätte, meinst du, dann würde ich die Diskussion hier verfassen? xD
Wie gesagt, was kann ich denn dafür, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann...hier redet aber JEDER was anderes und es gibt KEINEN Monitor, den ihr, oder mehrere hier mir konkret empfehlen, was soll ich denn dann tun?!
Und wie schon gesagt, ich benötige n Monitor mit 1-2ms Reaktionszeit und 120-144HZ......da braucht man auch nicht rumdiskutieren ob ich den brauch oder nicht....einfach konkrete Vorschläge und dann auf einen Monitor einigen und das Thema ist Geschichte.....


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> *hier redet aber JEDER was anderes* und es gibt KEINEN Monitor, den ihr, oder mehrere hier mir konkret empfehlen, was soll ich denn dann tun?!
> Und wie schon gesagt, ich benötige n Monitor mit 1-2ms Reaktionszeit und 120-144HZ......da braucht man auch nicht rumdiskutieren ob ich den brauch oder nicht....*einfach konkrete Vorschläge und dann auf einen Monitor einigen und das Thema ist Geschichte.....*



Hm, dein Posting eine Seite vorne dran lässt anderes vermuten:



Hero0 schrieb:


> *Ach, wisst ihr was...ich schei* jetzt drauf und kauf einfach den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q* ...kann zwar das GSync nich verwenden, habe aber alles, was ich gerne möchte. bei anspruchsvollen Spielen Spiel ich dann eben net in wQHD Auflösung, sondern in ner normalen HD. und außerdem hält der Bildschirm ne Weile und wenn ich mir später dann ne NVidia Karte kaufe, kann ich dann das GSync immer noch verwenden....fertig




So gut wie jeder hat dir hier nen 120Hz bzw. 144Hz Full HD Monitor empfohlen, einfach davon einen aussuchen und glücklich werden.
Aber dann hast du einfach abrupt nen Rückzieher gemacht und bist dann am Ende wieder auf dem heiligen Asus ROG Swift PG278Q gelandet


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Juli 2014)

Ob dir meine Antwort gefällt ist mir in erster Linie egal, ich habe nur das gesagt was wohl einige hier sich Gedacht haben.

Ich sitze hier vor einem auf 70Hz übertakteten Asus VS248h mit "grottenschlechten" 5ms und zocke damit regelmäßig Shooter ohne Probleme. Ich scheine wohl irgendwas verdammt richtig zu machen oder die anderen machen was falsch 

Es wurden dir einige gute Monitore empfohlen du musst dir nur einen raussuchen der dir am besten gefällt und fertig. Ganz einig wird man sich nie werden, es gibt immer jemand der andere Ansichten vertritt.
Ich versteh einfach nicht warum man auf der geschöhnten ms Angabe der Hersteller so draufrummreiten muss... 1,2,5ms ist völlig Wurst, du wirst den Unterschied eh nicht sehen.


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

naja, das ist das problem...ich wollte einen, den richtigen monitor für mich und nicht 100 verschiedene...dazu hätte ich nicht das "Thema" hier gebraucht.
Und die 5ms merkt man schon...das hab selbst ich real mitbekommen


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> naja, das ist das problem...ich wollte einen, den richtigen monitor für mich und nicht 100 verschiedene...dazu hätte ich nicht das "Thema" hier gebraucht.
> Und die 5ms merkt man schon...das hab selbst ich real mitbekommen


 
Stell dir vor, wenn man Grafikdetails ( z.B ultra vs high ) genau nebeneinander stellt und vergleicht. Was passiert dann ? Dann sieht man auch die kleinsten Unterschiede... Machst du das aber nicht, fallen dir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit 0 Unterschiede auf. 
Gleiches bei der Latenz vom Monitor. Wenn du jetzt 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Latenz ( sagen wir eben 1ms und 5ms ) hast, dann siehst du vermutlich auch Unterschiede. Aber wenn du sie nicht nebeneinander hast, dann fällt dir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Unterschied auf. 
Placebo Effekt.

Wir wollen eigentlich nur das "beste" für dich ( beste in "" weil das beste für dich - und nicht das beste auf dem Markt ). Und mit einem guten Full HD, der deine 120Hz/144Hz hat und deine wichtige niedrige Latenz von 1ms hat bist du weit aus besser bedient. Wir haben dir ja hier genügend empfohlen.
Auch nicht zu unterschätzen sind eben die Korea Panel's... Einige von denen haben ein ganz normales Samsung Panel verbaut, kosten aber um einiges weniger mit WQHD auflösung und sind übetaktbar ( wie hier auch einige geschrieben haben ).
Aber ich bleibe dabei, dass du dir einfach einen Full HD mit 1ms und 144Hz kaufen solltest, dann hast du auch mehr von deiner Hardware ( musst nicht viel verringern, da in Full HD genügend FPS etc. ) und wenn du willst kannst du die Reserve FPS in Downsampling oder sowas stecken. 
Btw, wenn du BF4 spielst und Downsampling bei einer nativen Auflösung von 1920x1080 ( also deiner Standardauflösung ) auf 133% bzw. 135% stellst, hast du in etwa die FPS, die du bei einem WQHD Panel hättest.
Hat mich persönlich schon geschockt, da ich auch mit dem Gedanken eines WQHD Displays gespielt habe ( habe an der selben Stelle bei Full HD ca 110-120 FPS gehabt, mit WQHD ca 60-70 FPS ), aber ich möchte lieber meine hohen FPS die stabil bleiben. Für mehr Auflösung mit gleicher FPS bräuchte man einfach SLI/CF Gespann


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Naja, hab zwar bereits n Monitor mit 5ms, aba trotzdem wird dann der nächste eben einfach n BenQ:
https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2420z-9h-lc5lb-rbc-a1059683.html
24" dann kann ich auch das Full HD so lassen.....

..oder den: https://geizhals.de/asus-vg248qe-90lmgg001q022b1c-a891345.html

...das muss ich noch wissen xDDDDD


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Wird es jetzt doch der BenQ?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Naja, hab zwar bereits n Monitor mit 5ms, aba trotzdem wird dann der nächste eben einfach n BenQ:
> https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2420z-9h-lc5lb-rbc-a1059683.html
> 24" dann kann ich auch das Full HD so lassen.....



Echt jetzt, schon wieder nen anderer Monitor?
Reicht das rumgetrolle nicht langsam?


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Das is doch der gleiche wie am Anfang, nur in 24" xD
Und wenns dich nervt, kannst du gerne aus dem "Thema" raus 

@ Commander....welcher sonst?!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Das is doch der gleiche wie am Anfang, nur in 24" xD



Genau das ist das Problem, du bist wie ein Kind im Süßwarenladen.
Andauernd siehst du was anderes tolles und willst es dann haben.
Allein heute hast du dreimal deine Meinung geändert. 
Wie soll man dich da beraten?


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja, ihr bringt mich ja dazu...jetzt zwischen den zwei und fertig....


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Ich würde immer noch einen Koreaner nehmen, 27 Zoll, über 100 Hertz, 2560 x 1600 und IPS-Panel kriegst du sonst NIRGENDSWO auf der Welt 
Ansonsten ist der BenQ auch top


----------



## Hero0 (23. Juli 2014)

Koreaner verbinde ich i wie immer mit Murks ^^
Is eben bei mir zumindest, net so bekannt xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Würde da aber Samsung dran stehen wäre es top oder ? 

Viele User habe schon nen Koreaner und finden die


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade warum es denn ein 144Hz sein muss?
Habe es entweder überlesen oder es steht noch nirgends was du überhaupt zocken willst.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Die Panel werden von Samsung hergestellt und das Gerät an sich von einem anderen großen Hersteller der mir gerade nicht einfallt.....................................^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Meinst du QNIX ?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Ihr immer mit euren Koreamonitoren.
WAs soll ich mit nem Monitor der wackelt wie nen Lämmerschwanz, kein(e) Ergonomie/OSD hat und ausser nem DVI und ner Klinke keine Anschlüsse besitzt?


----------



## Rabber (23. Juli 2014)

Dank Vesa 100 x 100 Bohrungen ist das Problem mit dem wackeln und der Ergonomie für einen super Preis von nur 20€ geschichte.
Ein OSD braucht man nicht wirklich da man alles im Treiber einstellen kann(Helligkeit kann man am Monitor direkt einstellen) und Only DVI ist ein sehr großer Vorteil da 1. Der Input Lag niedriger ist und 2.nur die Single Input Varianten übertaktet werden können.Der einzige Nachteil ist halt die schlechtere Verarbeitung des Gehäuses,das sollte aber kein Problem sein solange man den Monitor nicht andauernd von A nach B schleppt.
Wozu braucht der normale User mehr als 1 Anschluss am Monitor, ihr wollt euch doch nicht beschweren das ein Monitor für 250€ mit übertaktbaren Samsung WQHD PLS Panel keine 5 Anschlüsse besitzt.
Ein vergleichbaren Monitor gibt es am Markt nicht und nicht jeder will auf ein gutes Bild verzichten.Der Qnix QX2710 Evolution II kommt der Eierlegende Wollmilchsau von allen Monitoren die ich kenne am nächsten oder kennt ihr ein Monitor der ein WQHD PLS/IPS Panel mit der Möglichkeit auf 100hz+ besitzt?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2014)

Aber was soll ich mit nem Monitor an dem ich noch soviele Dinge machen muss und mir dann trotzdem Features fehlen?
Und von der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau ist der Qnix weit entfernt.
Jedenfalls für mich, aber ich bin ja auch kein normaler Nutzer.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Juli 2014)

Es gibt weder einen IPS mit über 100 Hertz, noch einen Monitor mit 2k und über 100 Hertz.
Der Qnix hat alles zusammen 
Abgesehen davon gibt es keinen Monitor so billig ist. Als möglichen Vergleich könnte man den RoG Swift nehmen, der hat aber auch kein IPS-Panel.


----------



## Rabber (24. Juli 2014)

Ein Standfuß ist schnell besorgt und einfach angebracht.
In Moment gibt es nur 1 Monitor(außer dem Qnix) welcher 120Hz mit einem VA Panel bietet und das ist dieser 24" FHD Eizo.
Bis vor kurzem war der Qnix sogar der einzige Monitor am Markt der überhaupt bei WQHD 100hz und mehr bringt.
Dank PLS Panel hast du ein deutlich besseres Bild als beim TN Panel.
Für alle die keine Abstriche beim Bild machen wollen aber trotzdem auch schnelle Spiele zocken ist der Qnix die einzige Lösung.
Das PLS Panel wird sicherlich nicht so schnell sein wie die TN Panels der Gaming Monitore aber ich denke nicht,dass die normalen Gamer einen Unterschied zwischen den paar ms unterschied sehen würden. 
Für mich vereint er die Vorteile eines guten PLS Panels mit den Vorteilen der höheren Auflösung und Zockertauglichkeit,das findest du bei keinem der Marken wie Asus,AOC oder BenQ.
Welche Features fehlen dir ?


----------



## Eins33Sieben (24. Juli 2014)

Warte noch ein halbes Jahr und du bekommst so einen Monitor für 300 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2014)

Man muss den Monitor übertakten um auf 100Hz+ zu kommen und keine garantiert das einem.
Deswegen gehe ich vom Grundzustand aus und der ist WQHD mit 60Hz.
Selbst mit 100Hz+ bleiben dem Monitor nur noch WQHD und IPS/PLS.
Wenn ich jetzt den Qnix gegen den BenQ BL2710PT stelle, sieht es so aus:

Qnix:
+IPS/PLS
+WQHD
+Übertaktbar
+Günstig

BenQ:
+IPS
+WQHD
+Ergonomie
+Anschlussvielfalt
+OSD
+USB
+3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Austausch Service
+Problemlos für jedermann zu erwerben

Also für einen "normalen" Benutzer hat der Qnix nicht wirklich viele Vorteile.


----------



## Rabber (24. Juli 2014)

Klar es ist keine Plug 'n Play Lösung aber die 100Hz erreicht man so gut wie immer gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen.
Wie gesagt das mit der Ergonomie lässt sich für 20€ leicht beheben.Kein OSD(Kann man auch im Treiber alles einstellen) und Single Input hat in diesem Fall den Effekt,dass das PLS Panel mehr oder weniger direkt angesteuert wird(weniger Input Lag) 
Das mit den USB Anschlüsse muss jeder selber wissen aber ich denke nicht das ein fehlen dieses Features ausschlaggebend ist, dafür gibt es andere Lösungen.
Wenn was am Monitor sein sollte dann kann man den Händler anschreiben und ihm Bilder von Problem schicken,bei den im Forum genannten Händlern lässt er sich kostenlos zurück schicken/eintauschen.
Der Qnix kann einfach bei Ebay bestellt werden wüsste jetzt nicht wo es da Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Klar es ist keine Plug 'n Play Lösung aber die 100Hz erreicht man so gut wie immer gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen.
> Wie gesagt das mit der Ergonomie lässt sich für 20€ leicht beheben.Kein OSD(Kann man auch im Treiber alles einstellen) und Single Input hat in diesem Fall den Effekt,dass das PLS Panel mehr oder weniger direkt angesteuert wird(weniger Input Lag)
> Das mit den USB Anschlüsse muss jeder selber wissen aber ich denke nicht das ein fehlen dieses Features ausschlaggebend ist, dafür gibt es andere Lösungen.
> Wenn was am Monitor sein sollte dann kann man den Händler anschreiben und ihm Bilder von Problem schicken,bei den im Forum genannten Händlern lässt er sich kostenlos zurück schicken/eintauschen.
> Der Qnix kann einfach bei Ebay bestellt werden wüsste jetzt nicht wo es da Probleme geben sollte.


 
Du siehst das alles problemlos, ich leider nicht.
Ich will meinen Monitor nicht übertakten, das soll ab Werk schon einwandfrei funktionieren, ebenso wie eine vernünftige Ergonomie,
Inputlag weiss ich beim Qnix leider nicht, aber ich bin da relativ schmerzfrei so wie es aussieht.
Klar mag es andere Lösungen für USB geben, aber ich finde das sehr praktisch.
Aber die 2 grössten Probleme wie ich finde, sind der Kauf und die Garantie.
Nicht jeder will oder kann bei Ebay einkaufen und wenn ich ein Problem mit meinem Monitor habe schreibe ich den Support, kläre das Ganze und kriege meinen Monitor vor Ort getauscht.
Ich finde man muss da für ein gutes und schnelles Bild einfach zu viele Abstriche machen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

Hier war ja was los! 

@ TE

Um das ganze nun wirklich mal zu einem Ende zu bringen....



> Wie gesagt, was kann ich denn dafür, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden  kann...hier redet aber JEDER was anderes und es gibt KEINEN Monitor, den  ihr, oder mehrere hier mir konkret empfehlen, was soll ich denn dann  tun?!


Wie schon erwähnt wurden genug Geräte genannt. Da du  Shooter spielst ist ein 144Hz Gerät meiner Meinung nach Pflicht. So,  damit fallen die IPS/VA Monitore schon mal raus. Bleibt also nur noch TN  mit 144Hz. 



> Und wie schon gesagt, ich benötige n Monitor mit 1-2ms Reaktionszeit und  120-144HZ......da braucht man auch nicht rumdiskutieren ob ich den  brauch oder nicht....einfach konkrete Vorschläge und dann auf einen  Monitor einigen und das Thema ist Geschichte.....



Entscheide dich zwischen dem  ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, Asus VG278HE oder BenQ XL2720Z. 
Das sind die Monitore die für dich laut deiner Aussage in Frage kommen. Vor- und Nachteile hat dir ja die Community bereits genannt. Das es zu weitläufigen Diskussionen in einem Thread wie diesen kommt ist übrigens ganz normal. Denn jeder hat eine andere Meinung und andere Vorlieben. Ich persönlich würde mit deinem System zum Asus VG278HE greifen. Wenn du den ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q unbedingt willst, dann kauf ihn dir. Unsere Meinungen zu dieser Kombination haben wir dir ja gesagt. Mehr können wir für dich nicht tun. Letzten Endes entscheidest immer noch du über den Kauf. Ob Sinn oder Unsinn sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Juli 2014)

*JoM79*, deine genannten Vorteile sind bis auf die Garantie sehr individuell.

Ergonomie: bei mir wird der Standfuß abgeschraubt, da ich einen hochwertigen Monitorhalter, den ich auf meine Beduerfnisse anpassen kann, habe.

USB am Monitor: ja, nein, Bloedsinn. Ich habe bisher keinen Monitor in den Fingern gehabt, wo man die USB Anschluesse so ohne Weiteres verwenden kann. Oft sind die schlecht zugaenglich. Manche USB Geraete lassen sich mehr schlecht als recht einstecken, oft verstellt man den optimal, ergonomisch eingestellten Monitor bei dem Versuch einen stupiden USB Stick an dessen Port zu stecken. Hinzu kommt das die Monitore kaum USB 3.0 unterstuetzen. Sticks kommen daher sowieso nur direkt an den Rechner, meine restliche Periphaerie habe ich auch direkt am Rechner angesteckt.

Uebertakten: ja komm, wir sind hier wo? PCGH Forum. Hier uebertakten manche User auch ihre Smartphones, Gameboys und wahrscheinlich auch Vibratoren. Du selbst hast, wenn deine Sig stimmt einen Intel K Prozessor mit sehr potentem Kuehler und der Monitor soll von Werk aus uebertaktet sein? Irgendwie ein gewaltiger Widerspruch 

Der Kauf: im Grunde auch egal. Ebay ist nicht sehr viel schlechter als andere Shops. Manche kaufen in dubioseren Shops ein, um ein paar wenige Euros zu sparen. Hier zu sagen das Ebay nicht wirklich gut ist, weis nicht.

Bleibt der Punkt mit der Garantie: ja da geb ich dir 100%ig recht. Das hat mich bisher auch abgehalten einen Neuen zu holen.
Wobei ich auch warte wie sich das Freesync/GSync Zeug entwickelt und mein alter Monitor (leider) noch immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Hero0 (24. Juli 2014)

Sodele, danke für die ganzen Antworten 
Muss mir das alles nochma überlegen, v.a. Weil jetzt die Grafikkarte, die ich bestellt hab bei hardwareversand.de nimme vorrätig is :/
Deshalb kann ich mir so oder so nochma durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob ich lieber ne Nvidia möchte...hätte dann au kein Stress mitm Zurückschicken usw., müsste einfach nochma n bissl draufzahlen ;D

Naja, aber das überleg ich mir selber sonst sind hier noch mehr genervt ^^


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Sodele, danke für die ganzen Antworten
> Muss mir das alles nochma überlegen, v.a. Weil jetzt die Grafikkarte, die ich bestellt hab bei hardwareversand.de nimme vorrätig is :/
> Deshalb kann ich mir so oder so nochma durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob ich lieber ne Nvidia möchte...hätte dann au kein Stress mitm Zurückschicken usw., müsste einfach nochma n bissl draufzahlen ;D
> 
> Naja, aber das überleg ich mir selber sonst sind hier noch mehr genervt ^^



Was für Spiele zockst du eigentlich, finde den Beitrag dazu leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Hero0 (24. Juli 2014)

ja, alles mögliche eig 
Aber hauptsächlich Shooter


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> ja, alles mögliche eig
> Aber hauptsächlich Shooter



Ok, mach einfach wie ich wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden und lass deine Frau/Freundin entscheiden.
Falls das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht geht, schreib die zur Auswahl stehenden Monitore jeweils auf 3 mal auf nen Zettel, schmeiss die alle in Topf und lass wen anders 3 mal ziehen.


----------



## Hero0 (25. Juli 2014)

Haha, das mach ich wenn dann mit der Graka ^^
Sollte ich dann die Nvidia nehmen, dann nehm ich den teuren Asus mit G Sync
Sollte ich AMD ziehen, dann nehm ich den "billigeren" Asus ohne G Sync ^^

Wäre ich nicht mit dem 3GB Grafikspeicher komplett unsicher, würde ich sofort zu ner Gtx 780TI greifen, da sie keine Nachteile gegenüber der R9 290X bietet (außer Preis^^)

Naja, noch überlegen


----------



## kartenlehrling (26. Juli 2014)

Für mich biete der Monitor zuwenig und 
das was er kann muss man auch noch auf die Einstellung achten weil er nicht alles auf einmal kann.
Also heiss es weiter warten.

hohere Inputlags finde ich als ein NoGo und zu teuer für das geboten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2014)

kartenlehrling schrieb:


> hohere Inputlags finde ich als ein NoGo und zu teuer für das geboten.



Du meinst aber nicht den Inputlag vom Asus, weil der liegt bei 2,55ms.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2014)

Hero0 schrieb:


> Aber es lohnt sich trotzdem ihn zu kaufen, auch wenn man ne AMD Graka hat, oder? XD



Finde ich nicht, gerade bei diesem Monitor ist einen Nvidia Grafikkarte ein "Must have" erst dann kann der Monitor all seine Vorzüge ausspielen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, gerade bei diesem Monitor ist einen Nvidia Grafikkarte ein "Must have" erst dann kann der Monitor all seine Vorzüge ausspielen.



Die da wären?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2014)

Ein Bild Verzögergung, aber das gibts auch günstiger: Vsync


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Juli 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *JoM79*, deine genannten Vorteile sind bis auf die Garantie sehr individuell.
> 
> Ergonomie: bei mir wird der Standfuß abgeschraubt, da ich einen hochwertigen Monitorhalter, den ich auf meine Beduerfnisse anpassen kann, habe.
> 
> ...



http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2913wm-210-41201-210-41199-a867123.html - 4x USB 3.0 Plug&Play 2x USB an den Seiten zum einfachen rankommen und beim reinstecken bleibt der monitor stehen ohne großartig wackeln. (Bleibt im seiner Einstellung)

(Nur als Beispiel für deine Aussage)

Edit: Ich würde keinen Monitor mit nur einem Anschluss nehmen. Wenn der TE mal mehr anschließen möchte?


----------



## kartenlehrling (26. Juli 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht den Inputlag vom Asus, weil der liegt bei 2,55ms.



Das wird sich kaum in den letzten 6 Monaten geändert haben, zuviele Sachen die man beachten und einstellen muss.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prMdAmDPAk4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2014)

kartenlehrling schrieb:


> Das wird sich kaum in den letzten 6 Monaten geändert haben, zuviele Sachen die man beachten und einstellen muss.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prMdAmDPAk4&feature=youtu.be


 
Und was soll mir das Video jetzt sagen?
Und was bitte schön beachten und einstellen?


----------



## kartenlehrling (26. Juli 2014)

wie auf dem Video zu sehen ist .... Rote Lampe Mausklick-Schuss >  40ms  > g-sync   bei  fps_max  Einstellunge über 120fps

Man kann also immer noch nicht ohne fps-limiter Spielen, es gibt ja immer noch Leute die ihr CS:go mit 300fps spielen wollen, das geht damit immer noch nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juli 2014)

OMG hier wird immer noch debattiert, und immer wieder über das selbe, ein ewiger Kreislauf.
Ein Moderator sollte sich mal ein Herz fassen und hier dicht machen, denn der TE ist ja mehr als sprunghaft und beeinflussbar, daher bringt die Sache gar nichts mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2014)

Sehr richtige Anmerkung - da hier seit mehreren Posts keine weitere Beratung des TEs mehr stattfindet und sich die Diskussion auch nicht mehr weiterzuentwicklen scheint, ist hier vorläufig dicht.

Sollte der TE weitere Fragen haben, kann er zur Wiedereröffnung gerne einen Moderator um selbige bitten. 

/closed


----------

